# Canon 50d problem trying to diagnose issue (shutter sounds error 99)



## landysan (Apr 8, 2013)

Help! My Canon 50d is not working properly. I have repeatedly received the Error 99 message telling me to turn off or reinstall my battery. I tried both and I noticed when I turn on or off or try to reinstall the battery, the shutter goes off. I removed the lens and tried to clean the contact lens, but when I replaced the lens and closed it, the shutter went off again. I'd also tried a new clean memory card, which seemed to semi fix the problem, allowing me to turn the camera on once, but when I tried to shoot a photo, the error message came up again, and I can not turn my camera on or off without the shutter making a sound again.

This is my first DSLR I got back in 2009 brand new. It's possible that the shutter life might be up as I have used it quite extensively, but I can't find the shutter actuation count because I lost my cord to connect my camera to my PC and can't find the actuation number (I've tried a number of the online counters that tell you to upload a photo, but I keep getting a message back saying that the photo does not have the correct info.

Can anyone please help?


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2013)

Error 99 is a catch-all, don't-know-exactly-what's-wrong error code, but is often associated with a failing, or failed, shutter.

I believe only Canon Service can read the shutter actuation count from a 50D.


----------



## Surfwooder (May 2, 2013)

I own a 50D.  You cannot get the shutter count from a photo.  You will only be able to connect the camera to the computer using any USB cable.  You can even download your photos again.  Your problem sounds like your camera is giving up the ghost.  Personally if it were mine, I would move ahead and buy a refurbished 7D.  But, if you cannot afford the new camera, send it to Canon, or take it to a local camera repair shop for a estimate.  Keep in mind this camera has been obsolete for a while now.  I looked up the 50D on ebay, and a good used one is about $400.  If the cost of the repair is over $200 it is not worth repairing.  I suggest the 7D rather than 60D since the 60 has a resin body.  You may want to wait til either the 70D, or 7D II makes its appearance.  Both of these cameras will be crop sensors, so all your lenses will mount to their body.


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2013)

The 50D is far from being obsolete. Canon shutter replacements run something like $250 to $300.


----------



## Buckster (May 2, 2013)

I've had 2 err99 messages over the years.  One on my 20D and one on my 40D.  Both were out of warrantee.  I sent them to Canon repair when it happened, and they came back running like new.  In each case, it was about $100.  I never found out what was actually wrong with either one.

If you send it in, they will contact you with the price to fix it after they've determined the problem.  Then you can choose to go forward or have them return it to you without the fix.


----------

